# Trade a Hunt For Mercer & E.Sandusky bay



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I have just posted this one at ow also.
Just place it here incase someone missed it there.
I have Mercer for Friday,12-28-07 & East Sandusky Bay Lay Out Hunt for Sat.,Sun.,Mon., 12-29,30,31.
PM If intrested in a trade.
Would like Magee, Ottawa, Pipe Creek,Or Misquito Hunt for a weekend day for ducks.
Any trade offers will be concidered.


----------

